# March is coming....



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/easter-loves/


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Many thanks ! I love the vase with the carrots and daisies ! What a nice thing I would never have thought of ! I have tons of felt and thought I would make some felt easter stuff to dangle from the valences on the big LR window - the grand children would love it ! They can each pick one to take home ! j. I favorites this page.


----------

